# 10 batteries on a single pump setup



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Got my setup ran the same way on a g body, but was wondering how others ran it. How high u getting on ur hop?...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 6 2010, 04:54 PM~17114984
> *Got my setup ran the same way on a g body,  but was wondering how others ran it.  How high u getting on ur hop?...
> *



I have 10 to the nose buts it's got the voltage of 9 becuz I parallel the last 2 batts together cuz the voltage of 10 does more harm to the motor rather than good.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2010, 04:03 PM~17115058
> *I have 10 to the nose buts it's got the voltage of 9 becuz I parallel the last 2 batts together cuz the voltage of 10 does more harm to the motor rather than good.
> *


How many solenoids u got to the front? Gearhead size?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2010, 05:03 PM~17115058
> *I have 10 to the nose buts it's got the voltage of 9 becuz I parallel the last 2 batts together cuz the voltage of 10 does more harm to the motor rather than good.
> *


Alot of people are able to get the same inches out of less voltage, running the end batt in parallel is a good idea so you have the extra powerm conidereing your not just activating a motor every bounce, but relay noids and dump noids in between.

108-144v to a motor just blows me away. But if its a performance gain.. then so be it.

I'd just tune your system in with the first batt in parallel, then add the last 12v if you need it


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Do the size of hoses I run to the front matter? 8's or 6's? I know gearheads matter. .


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

96inches on 10 to the nose


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 6 2010, 07:27 PM~17115240
> *Alot of people are able to get the same inches out of less voltage, running the end batt in parallel is a good idea so you have the extra powerm conidereing your not just activating a motor every bounce, but relay noids and dump noids in between.
> 
> 108-144v to a motor just blows me away. But if its a performance gain.. then so be it.
> ...


yeah the normal motors are rated at 72v-they are really designed as 12v tho :yessad: im kinda curious how many motors you would go thru runnin 120v-guess its ok on a hopper,it is just 3 bolts away for changing motors(well 2 bolts and the power wire nut i should say....)-wouldnt do it in a street car tho-thats a pain in the ass quickfast :0


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

im sure somebody could show u how keep the motor from frying so quick


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 6 2010, 06:58 PM~17116563
> *96inches    on 10 to the nose
> *


 :0. Hell yea dawg, how u got ur pump hooked up, as far as hoses, solenoids , gearheads, etc, etc? ?


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 6 2010, 07:30 PM~17117033
> *im sure somebody could show u how keep the motor from frying so quick
> *


.......... spill the beens homie :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 6 2010, 07:30 PM~17117033
> *im sure somebody could show u how keep the motor from frying so quick
> *


I'm running four solenoids wit ten batts so I won't burn motors quick. ....but would that slow my front pump?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 6 2010, 05:11 PM~17115123
> *How many solenoids u got to the front?  Gearhead size?
> *


i run my setup a little differently then the next person might....i run 3 solenoids..but i run them inbetween the 4th and 5th battery...so i break up the voltage and the activating the solenoids links them together to allow the current to flow thru...i run a cable right off the 9th battery to motor...if done this way its a good idea to either run a disconenct at the motor or after the solenoids but before the 5th battery..that way if a solenoid gets stuck open and grounds out u dont have a run away pump...

i also run a #11


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter+Apr 6 2010, 08:30 PM~17117033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive already done that..and i even posted a topic that after some reading youll learn how to increase ur motor by TIMING it... lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 6 2010, 06:35 PM~17115790
> *Do the size of hoses I run to the front matter?  8's or 6's?  I know gearheads matter. .
> *


hoses and gears do matter


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 6 2010, 06:58 PM~17116563
> *96inches    on 10 to the nose
> *


but thats in a truck so it dont count haha


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

well its a little truck ranger there lite


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 6 2010, 08:22 PM~17117628
> *but thats in a truck so it dont count haha
> *


did anybody ask the english man jk chipper


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2010, 08:18 PM~17117579
> *i run my setup a little differently then the next person might....i run 3 solenoids..but i run them inbetween the 4th and 5th battery...so i break up the voltage and the activating the solenoids links them together to allow the current to flow thru...i run a cable right off the 9th battery to motor...if done this way its a good idea to either run a disconenct at the motor or after the solenoids but before the 5th battery..that way if a solenoid gets stuck open and grounds out u dont have a run away pump...
> 
> i also run a #11
> *


ive done that and i also like that 2 it also works good


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 6 2010, 08:06 PM~17117436
> *I'm running four solenoids wit ten batts so I won't burn motors quick. ....but would that slow my front pump?
> *


r u using 96volts or 120 volts


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 6 2010, 08:30 PM~17117723
> *r  u using 96volts or 120 volts
> *


120v


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 6 2010, 08:34 PM~17117760
> *120v
> *


how many inches u doing know


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 6 2010, 09:25 PM~17117669
> *ive done that and i also like that 2  it also works good
> *


saves my solenoids thats for sure..


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2010, 08:39 PM~17117830
> *saves my solenoids thats for sure..
> *


the way i have them now and the way u have them i havent seen much diffrence


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

run 2 number 8s yd off the pump if its a piston 11s and 13s both work good :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 6 2010, 08:35 PM~17117772
> *how many inches u doing know
> *


Bout 35-40, I know i can't do more for what I'm running, its just trying to find the problem. ..ya know?


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 6 2010, 08:46 PM~17117922
> *Bout 35-40,  I know i can't do more for what I'm running,  its just trying to find the problem. ..ya know?
> *


real good


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 6 2010, 08:49 PM~17117977
> *real good
> *


It okay, trying to hit at least 50-60...


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 6 2010, 08:51 PM~17118011
> *It okay,  trying to hit at least 50-60...
> *


nice whats the cca on your batteries


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Apr 6 2010, 09:44 PM~17117884
> *run 2 number 8s yd off the pump if its a piston 11s and 13s both work good :biggrin:
> *


13s is one of the worst gears to run...unless u know how to set the plumbing up for it...otherwise is either 9s or 11s

and if its a v8 #6s are a better option..either 2 6s or a single 6 Y in the hood


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 6 2010, 09:51 PM~17118011
> *It okay,  trying to hit at least 50-60...
> *



if u want to hit those numbers youll also have to look into how ur rear suspension is set up as well


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2010, 08:58 PM~17118110
> *13s is one of the worst gears to run...unless u know how to set the plumbing up for it...otherwise is either 9s or 11s
> 
> and if its a v8 #6s are a better option..either 2 6s or a single 6 Y in the hood
> *


im going to try a 13 for shits and giggles and c what happens


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 6 2010, 08:55 PM~17118065
> *nice    whats the cca on your batteries
> *


1000 a piece


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 6 2010, 10:02 PM~17118163
> *im going to try a 13 for shits and giggles and c what happens
> *


ive ran one in my car and it didnt work for shit..too big of a gear to spin even on 96v... ran a number 9 and the car was more responsive and then put in a #11 and its just as snappy and responsive but i get a little more volume of fluid


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2010, 08:58 PM~17118110
> *13s is one of the worst gears to run...unless u know how to set the plumbing up for it...otherwise is either 9s or 11s
> 
> and if its a v8 #6s are a better option..either 2 6s or a single 6 Y in the hood
> *


Yea i got two eights on a y on the pump, imma switch em to sixes, see wat it do, got an 11 running, but imma buy a new one just Cuz da one I got been through a lot...


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2010, 09:04 PM~17118183
> *ive ran one in my car and it didnt work for shit..too big of a gear to spin even on 96v... ran a number 9 and the car was more responsive and then put in a #11 and its just as snappy and responsive but i get a little more volume of fluid
> *


ill try 108 volts on that 13


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2010, 08:58 PM~17118110
> *13s is one of the worst gears to run...unless u know how to set the plumbing up for it...otherwise is either 9s or 11s
> 
> and if its a v8 #6s are a better option..either 2 6s or a single 6 Y in the hood
> *


i dont how 13s can be that bad we got single pumps doing close to 80 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Apr 6 2010, 11:34 PM~17119349
> *i dont how 13s can be that bad we got single pumps doing close to 80 :biggrin:
> *


ya with or without weight? thats a big factor


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

I have a 99 town car I just bought a Piston pump and a ADEX im going to run a #11 pump head with #6 hoses Y off in the trunk with 10 batts iI also bought those new HD motors so i want to run all ten to the face with 4 noids is that COOl or should i try #8 hoses and a # 9 pump head I was told #9 pump heads are better for single pump.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Apr 7 2010, 07:36 AM~17121386
> *I have a 99 town car I just bought a Piston pump and a ADEX im going to run a #11 pump head with #6 hoses Y  off in the trunk with 10 batts iI also bought those new HD motors so i want to run all ten to the face with 4 noids is that COOl or should i try #8 hoses and a # 9 pump head I was told #9 pump heads  are better for single pump.
> *


I'm pretty much running mine the same way, except the hose sizes. Four noids work fine for my front. ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i run 6 sols per pump 

theres alot more to it than using a #- gear with #-hoses etc theres so many diff combinations and what works for 1 person with 1 car may not work for some1 else with another car ,coils and the person hitting the car is also a big factor ,ive seen cars hitting 35 inches with the owner some1 else can hitt it and have it doing 55 seen it with my own eyes ,weight is also a issue is the car a v6 or v8 how much do your batts weigh how thick is your frame reinforcements ,what mods have you done to the rear end what size cylinders coils in the rear ,what dump on the pump etc all these factors come into play when getting a hopper dialed in its not always a case of big volts ,i built a s10 a while back 8 batts single was doing low 70s @96v we hopped another s10 that had 12 batts with 10 to the front and it did maybe 30" and they burnt up 5 motors in 5 attempts 

pjs regal is 10 batt single running 96v and its doing around 55 with no weight it took him a while to get it dialed in but its swanging now ,hes done 3 shows now and a gang of gas hopping on the same motor


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Tru dat...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 7 2010, 01:08 PM~17123548
> *i run 6 sols per pump
> 
> theres alot more to it than using a #- gear with #-hoses etc theres so many diff combinations and what works for 1 person with 1 car may not work for some1 else with another car ,coils and the person hitting the car is also a big factor ,ive seen cars hitting 35 inches with the owner some1 else can hitt it and have it doing 55 seen it with my own eyes ,weight is also a issue is the car a v6 or v8 how much do your batts weigh how thick is your frame reinforcements ,what mods have you done to the rear end what size cylinders coils in the rear ,what dump on the pump etc all these factors come into play when getting a hopper dialed in its not always a case of big volts ,i built a s10 a while back 8 batts single was doing low 70s @96v we hopped another s10 that had 12 batts with 10 to the front and it did maybe 30" and they burnt up 5 motors in 5 attempts
> ...


Someone had video proof of the car but they left the lenscap on the camera !!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pjay_@Apr 7 2010, 02:15 PM~17124718
> *Someone had video proof of the car but they left the lenscap on the camera !!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


haha no i didnt ya fuker my cameras just shit according to the wife you have to bash it a bit n it will work lol


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Here u go :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 7 2010, 03:18 PM~17124760
> *haha no i didnt ya fuker my cameras just shit according to the wife you have to bash it a bit n it will work lol
> *


Well beat the shit out of it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

this car has great potential just needs a good switch man :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

10 batts and doing 62" look at my avy :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice....


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

10 BATTS WITH A PISTON PUMP 86" STUCK AND CHAINS OFF.... 78" ON THE BUMPER ALL DAY


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 7 2010, 03:56 PM~17125680
> *10 BATTS WITH A PISTON PUMP 86" STUCK AND CHAINS OFF.... 78" ON THE BUMPER ALL DAY
> 
> 
> ...


Dam, how running that piston? As far as frame, hose, gearheads, ..etc? ?


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2010, 07:03 PM~17115058
> *I have 10 to the nose buts it's got the voltage of 9 becuz I parallel the last 2 batts together cuz the voltage of 10 does more harm to the motor rather than good.
> *


How bout a wiring diagram (one that I can understand as I am not electrically inclined), been trying to learn how you guys save your motors. I be going through motors like a pimp through hoes and I was running 9 in a series to the nose of my Cutlass but the play time was short LOL! I'd like to learn this, my car is down right now (busted spring pocket) but after I get this new frame reinforced and get everything back in the car I'm planning on running 10 to the nose.


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 7 2010, 02:30 PM~17124850
> *10 batts and doing 62" look at my avy  :biggrin:
> *


Details on the setup, dawg! ! :biggrin:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

108volts motor 6months old blackmagic piston and the most inportant thing 4 me a adell 2 96inches and it dont get stuck more inches soon maybe like 110


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

still working on it


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

this is my cutty also 2yr old motors also bmh


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 7 2010, 09:20 PM~17127817
> *this is my cutty also  2yr old motors  also bmh
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

o also triple digits on the cutty with same motors


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

i shoulhave told u yesturday if u have any trouble just call bmh they will help u over the phone they cool like that


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergiosheavyhitter_@Apr 7 2010, 07:29 PM~17127932
> *i shoulhave told u yesturday  if u have any trouble just call bmh  they will help u over the phone  they cool like that
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Apr 7 2010, 06:36 PM~17126569
> *How bout a wiring diagram (one that I can understand as I am not electrically inclined), been trying to learn how you guys save your motors.  I be going through motors like a pimp through hoes and I was running 9 in a series to the nose of my Cutlass but the play time was short LOL!  I'd like to learn this, my car is down right now (busted spring pocket) but after I get this new frame reinforced and get everything back in the car I'm planning on running 10 to the nose.
> *



only difference is my solenoids for the front pump are inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..not the 4 solenoids u see at the end

i have posted topics on motors..u should check them out..theres 2 topics


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2010, 08:10 PM~17128506
> *only difference is my solenoids for the front pump are inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..not the 4 solenoids u see at the end
> 
> i have posted topics on motors..u should check them out..theres 2 topics
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Here a single pump BMH with 10batt and a V8. Was doing 65"


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

bmh be killing this topic lol 

heres my double pump 12batts the same motors for 2 years 96v still rockin it ,this was a test hop after playing with the rear end lol

:biggrin:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Apr 7 2010, 08:20 PM~17129623
> *Here a single pump BMH with 10batt and a V8. Was doing 65"
> 
> *


Damn shane why u gotta be shown off that chrome and paint lol

I had 10 batts, 6 to the front and 4 to the back of my cruiser. I got it up to about 35 inches on some 2 tons with like 6 turns. I had a prestolite motor on it. That motor lasted me 3 summers no probs.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2010, 11:10 PM~17128506
> *only difference is my solenoids for the front pump are inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..not the 4 solenoids u see at the end
> 
> i have posted topics on motors..u should check them out..theres 2 topics
> ...


Thanks, good looking out! :thumbsup:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Single pump 10 batterys lays out locks up with a v8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quXe_SXIvQg


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> only difference is my solenoids for the front pump are inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..not the 4 solenoids u see at the end
> 
> i have posted topics on motors..u should check them out..theres 2 topics
> 
> ...


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> > only difference is my solenoids for the front pump are inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..not the 4 solenoids u see at the end
> >
> > i have posted topics on motors..u should check them out..theres 2 topics
> >
> ...


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i have also thought about this but never tried it, it seems like it would work goog because not all the voltage is going through the noids


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Apr 8 2010, 02:17 PM~17134367
> *i have also thought about this but never tried it, it seems like it would work goog because not all the voltage is going through the noids
> *


So is "NUEVE5" diagram correct?


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

i got a ? i got 2 pumps 10 batts currently im running 8 batts to the nose...but my car still chippn out for what i got ive bled all the line from cylinder to the pump...im running a a #11 to the nose with number 8 hose yd to #6s any ideas


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 8 2010, 02:44 PM~17134600
> *i got a ? i got 2 pumps 10 batts currently im running 8 batts to the nose...but my car still chippn out for what i got ive bled all the line from cylinder to the pump...im running a a #11 to the nose with number 8 hose yd to #6s any ideas
> *


Could be anything homie, with that said I've learned a lot her on LIL and the main thing I've learned is that even though you got the best of the best in parts it all comes down to how the car is put together. You have to go through "Trial And Error" and find out what works for the car and what doesn't. Believe me it's time consuming and expensive. "You Have To Pay The Cost To Be The Boss" :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Keep da good info coming on this topic! !


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet_Daddy_21_@Apr 7 2010, 05:08 PM~17125812
> *Dam,  how running that piston?  As far as frame,  hose,  gearheads,  ..etc? ?
> *


#8 HOSES, #13 STEEL MARZOCHI, REGULAR ADEX, STEEL BLOCK, STEEL SEAL, CAPRICE AARMS EXTENDED 3 INCHES, 4 1/2 TON SILVER COILS FULL STACK, 10 BATTS IN SERIES TO THE NOSE 3 SOLENOIDS (never burned one... ever) AND A FULLY WRAPPED FRAME. :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Apr 8 2010, 05:05 PM~17136734
> *#8 HOSES, #13 STEEL MARZOCHI, REGULAR ADEX, STEEL BLOCK, STEEL SEAL, CAPRICE AARMS EXTENDED 3 INCHES, 4 1/2 TON SILVER COILS FULL STACK, 10 BATTS IN SERIES TO THE NOSE 3 SOLENOIDS (never burned one... ever) AND A FULLY WRAPPED FRAME. :biggrin:
> *


I thought it was 14 batteries total


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Apr 8 2010, 11:56 AM~17134696
> *Could be anything homie, with that said I've learned a lot her on LIL and the main thing I've learned is that even though you got the best of the best in parts it all comes down to how the car is put together.  You have to go through "Trial And Error" and find out what works for the car and what doesn't.  Believe me it's time consuming and expensive.  "You Have To Pay The Cost To Be The Boss" :biggrin:
> *


best thing said all topic. what works in one car might not get another car off the ground.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> > only difference is my solenoids for the front pump are inbetween the 4th and 5th battery..not the 4 solenoids u see at the end
> >
> > i have posted topics on motors..u should check them out..theres 2 topics
> >
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 8 2010, 12:44 PM~17134600
> *i got a ? i got 2 pumps 10 batts currently im running 8 batts to the nose...but my car still chippn out for what i got ive bled all the line from cylinder to the pump...im running a a #11 to the nose with number 8 hose yd to #6s any ideas
> *


could be how the rear suspension is setup, also the coil choice up front, the switchman..what kind of vehicle, plumbing setup...car might do better with a single #6 or 2 #6s going to the front...deep cups or regular cups..how much coil ur running. the CCA rating of ur batteries, the actual motor ur using, the size of the cable ur using for the batteries....did i leave anything out guys?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Apr 8 2010, 11:38 AM~17134041
> *:dunno:  Looks to me like it's two banks of batts and the solenoids when powered causes them to merge as 1.  How much playtime can you get running the batts this way?
> *


technically its still one bank of batteries..ive just placed the solenoids in a different location so when u activate them then the rest of the voltage goes thru to the motor


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Apr 8 2010, 12:17 PM~17134367
> *i have also thought about this but never tried it, it seems like it would work goog because not all the voltage is going through the noids
> *


my solenoids have lasted quite a long time doing it this way..but ive also ran 2 sets of 3 solenoids at the last battery... and have had them last that way as well..but for me personally this is how i run mine and they should last quite a long time since only 48 is going thru them...but evenetually over time the heat will start to ruin the insides up...so they should be replaced with new ones and keep the other for spares or put them on back pumps


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2010, 12:52 AM~17120279
> *ya with or without weight?  thats a big factor
> *


are you serious they all got weight doing that high :biggrin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2010, 11:27 PM~17140928
> *my solenoids have lasted quite a long time doing it this way..but ive also ran 2 sets of 3 solenoids at the last battery... and have had them last that way as well..but for me personally this is how i run mine and they should last quite a long time since only 48 is going thru them...but evenetually over time the heat will start to ruin the insides up...so they should be replaced with new ones and keep the other for spares or put them on back pumps
> *


if you ran noids after the second battery would it improve the life more? less volts runing through them, just a thought


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Apr 9 2010, 10:47 AM~17144034
> *if you ran noids after the second battery would it improve the life more? less volts runing through them, just a thought
> *


in my opinion i believe it does....i had a set on 48v go for 2 years, then i put them on 36v for a year and then put those 6 on my front pump for another year and then moved then down to how i have then now for another year and they finally blew..so i got close to 5 years on 6 solenoids that went from 36v, to 48v then used them on my front pumps at 96v 108v 120v


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Apr 9 2010, 09:37 AM~17143583
> *are you serious they all got weight doing that high :biggrin:
> *


not saying all the cars have weight, but a lot of people will tell u what they run as far as setup wise and people will go off of that cuz they see it working, but what they dont know is people run weight in the car..then when u try to copy how theyve set the car up and it dont work, people wonder why....its cuz they r running weight in the car and that increases that performance


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks kingfish for clearing it up for me this was the first time I had heard of running solenoids between batteries and grounding ur motors


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Apr 8 2010, 01:56 PM~17134696
> *Could be anything homie, with that said I've learned a lot her on LIL and the main thing I've learned is that even though you got the best of the best in parts it all comes down to how the car is put together.  You have to go through "Trial And Error" and find out what works for the car and what doesn't.  Believe me it's time consuming and expensive.  "You Have To Pay The Cost To Be The Boss" :biggrin:
> *


yea i figured that much bro ive been doin this for awhile just tryn work out the kinks ya kno


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Apr 9 2010, 09:00 PM~17147516
> *yea i figured that much bro ive been doin this for awhile just tryn work out the kinks ya kno
> *


  yea it's a pain but the outcome is well worth it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Apr 9 2010, 06:13 PM~17147233
> *Thanks kingfish for clearing it up for me this was the first time I had heard of running solenoids between batteries and grounding ur motors
> *


'no problem


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Apr 9 2010, 07:42 PM~17148387
> * yea it's a pain but the outcome is well worth it
> *


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Anyone have pics of their Hopper on ten batteries? ?


----------

